# Please add a word to the story



## heartoflesh

Copy and paste the ongoing story and add your word (or words... there no rules here) at the end. Feel free to repost (maybe let a few posts go by first). Feel free to add puncuation marks, conjuctions, you know what I mean... 

Let's begin....


Summer


----------



## christiana

Rick Larson said:


> Just hit "reply with quote" and add your word to the end of the quote. Please feel free to
> also throw in any a, the, and, but, or punctuation marks along with your word.
> 
> Let's begin....
> 
> 
> Summer


 
began but


----------



## heartoflesh

(just fixin it here)




> Summer began but


----------



## Tripel

> Summer began but


 Horrace


----------



## Andres

couldn't


----------



## heartoflesh

Andres said:


> couldn't



Okay everyone, try to keep the entire text together now...




> Summer began but Horrace couldn't


----------



## Curt

Rick Larson said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Rick Larson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay everyone, try to keep the entire text together now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer began but Horrace couldn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> paint
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve Curtis

Summer began but Horrace couldn't paint his


----------



## Rich Koster

Summer began but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle


----------



## christiana

Rich Koster said:


> Summer began but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle


 
,then lightening


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came


----------



## Steve Curtis

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden


----------



## heartoflesh

Excellent work everyone. I do think we've got it! And I should have mentioned, please feel free to repost at your pleasure. Which I will do now....


*Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent*


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon


----------



## Andrew Gordon

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs.


----------



## Piano Hero

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating


----------



## Bookmeister

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along.


----------



## CNJ

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane


----------



## Tim

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared


----------



## jayce475

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously


----------



## sonlight

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before


----------



## JennyG

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes


----------



## Steve Curtis

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace


----------



## jambo

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought


----------



## Pergamum

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace died.


----------



## Ruby

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?"

*oops Pergie killed him off before my thought went up!


----------



## christiana

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?,


----------



## sonlight

<Horrace yet lives! >

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant


----------



## Pergamum

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent


----------



## Michael Doyle

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm


----------



## Tim

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates


----------



## Steve Curtis

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory


----------



## CNJ

[Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory


*work of little or no value done merely to look busy


----------



## Tim

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity


*work of little or no value done merely to look busy


----------



## CNJ

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity


*work of little or no value done merely to look busy RICK KOSTER
**exoplasm-- outside of the cell or the topologically equivalent lumen of organelles in the secretory pathway; the opposite of cytoplasm MICHAEL DOYLE


----------



## FenderPriest

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity *is jejune*


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. _Sadly,_


----------



## christiana

Skyler said:


> Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. _Sadly,_


 we'd hoped for Superman!


----------



## CNJ

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune***. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman!Instead,


***lacking in nutritive value FENDER PRIEST'S word


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune***. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all


***lacking in nutritive value FENDER PRIEST'S word


----------



## Mushroom

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers *were
*


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune***. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers gingerly


----------



## Mushroom

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along


----------



## Steve Curtis

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled


----------



## Mushroom

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle*. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm** that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter


----------



## Tim

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sat down on


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and _sitting_ down on a hard

I corrected your grammer for you. Your welcome.

*Admin Note: Did you mean "grammar"? *

Oh, come on. You completely missed the "your welcome"?

*Nice!*

Thank you.


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately


----------



## JonathanHunt

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding *buttocks*


----------



## heartoflesh

(fixing)

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to


----------



## Pergamum

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die. All of the sudden


----------



## heartoflesh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die. 

All of the sudden James White


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die. 

All of the sudden James White learned


----------



## yoyoceramic

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers


----------



## heartoflesh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons,


----------



## Tim

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying,


----------



## Tripel

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "How dare


----------



## JennyG

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"


----------



## Tim

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White


----------



## Tim

Someone didn't like it.


----------



## heartoflesh

(I stuck it in now)

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's *buttocks*


----------



## Tim

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------

C'mon, guys...don't.


----------



## Romans922

*Sentence has been altered so as not to go down a bad trail...*

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother


----------



## Tim

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her


----------



## heartoflesh

Hey, who was it who wanted to start all over again with "Buttocks".


----------



## Romans922

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47


----------



## Tim

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her


----------



## christiana

Tim said:


> Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.
> 
> All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"
> 
> But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her


 
fanciful little moondoggies ran toward


----------



## FenderPriest

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog


----------



## heartoflesh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies",


----------



## sonlight

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled


----------



## Skyler

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and Caner's


----------



## heartoflesh

(this was first)

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled


----------



## KaphLamedh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun


----------



## Idelette

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her,


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus,


----------



## Rich Koster

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen


----------



## MLCOPE2

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair,


----------



## heartoflesh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster


----------



## christiana

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better


----------



## Steve Curtis

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send money!


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send money! And buy MarieP and Nancy L. all the dark chocolate you can!"


----------



## Rich Koster

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!!


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!


----------



## heartoflesh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.! 

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it (I didn't know dead people could eat things! Or was it the disheveled antidisestablishmenting painter who died?)


----------



## KaphLamedh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream


----------



## christiana

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon


----------



## yoyoceramic

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate


----------



## christiana

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate 




Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help


----------



## heartoflesh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate 




Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila


----------



## Mushroom

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate 




Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms


----------



## MarieP

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate

Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms for our Reformational Diet.


----------



## Neopatriarch

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate

Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms for our Reformational Diet. But I digress . . .


----------



## yoyoceramic

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate

Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms for our Reformational Diet. But I digress . . . Mr. Melchisedech


----------



## christiana

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate

Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms for our Reformational Diet. But I digress . . . Mr. Melchisedech called for all those who do not tithe to come forward so that he could


----------



## au5t1n

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate

Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms for our Reformational Diet. But I digress . . . Mr. Melchisedech called for all those who do not tithe to come forward so that he could join the Puritanboard,


----------



## Mushroom

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate

Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms for our Reformational Diet. But I digress . . . Mr. Melchisedech called for all those who do not tithe to come forward so that he could join the Puritanboard, and recalibrate


----------



## William Price

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate

Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms for our Reformational Diet. But I digress . . . Mr. Melchisedech called for all those who do not tithe to come forward so that he could join the Puritanboard, and recalibrate the receding hairlin


----------



## KaphLamedh

Summer began, but Horrace couldn't paint his boondoggle. Then, lightening the sky, came a sudden torrent of neon signs, floating helplessly along. An airplane soared precariously before his astonished eyes, and Horrace thought, "It's a bird?", Its a plane?, it's a giant, non-existent exoplasm that clearly indicates that the theory of gravity is jejune. Sadly, we'd hoped for Superman! Instead, all Gingers were gingerly snapping beans at ginger-haters. Then along came a disheveled painter antidisestablishmentating and sitting down on a hard nail. Fortunately, bleeding, he managed to die.

All of the sudden James White learned TULIP. However, his followers, the Ginger Buttons, protested by saying, "You dare you! Don't let Pergamum kill me!!!!"

But James White's mother brought out her AK47 and her brain dog, "fanciful little moondoggies", and yelled "Chicken Scratch Fever!" The sun had blinded her, and like Saul of Tarsus, Joel Osteen, and that guy from Tron, who looks a little like Doug Wilson only with longer and grayer hair, she pitched a tent and a wang dang doodle to boot.

Suddenly, Rich Koster kept telling all of them 'this is your best life now' so you'd better send me some Slyders !!!!!! And don't forget the dark chocolate for MarieP and Nancy L.!

A gutbomb was soon sent gingerly hurling through the air and landed on the ground, after which Horrace ate it. Fire, brimstone and ice cream are withdrawal symptoms of not having dark chocolate so without it we will all soon oscillate

Oh I would do more that oscillate as I might separate, obfuscate, calculate, and even meditate! So please help us buy some tequila worms for our Reformational Diet. But I digress . . . Mr. Melchisedech called for all those who do not tithe to come forward so that he could join the Puritanboard, and recalibrate the receding hairlin. Grace of God


----------

